
Programming Languages - tosh
https://www.coursera.org/learn/programming-languages
======
danabrams
I’ve taken this course and it’s excellent, all three parts.

It makes me wish there were a modern standard ML, without laziness,
typeclasses or Object Oriented-ness.

~~~
Yoric
Well, given that OCaml almost doesn't use it's optional Object Oriented-ness,
that might be what you're looking for.

~~~
jcelerier
> Well, given that OCaml almost doesn't use it's optional Object Oriented-
> ness, that might be what you're looking for.

so... you use OCaml without modules ?

------
DonaldPShimoda
For anybody looking for a similar-ish syllabus with different material,
Matthew Flatt's introductory programming languages course is available online
at [0]. It's in Plait (formerly PLAI-Typed, a smaller dialect of Racket) and
was really a great class, in my opinion. (I took this as a junior at the U.)

[0]
[https://pubweb.eng.utah.edu/~cs3520/](https://pubweb.eng.utah.edu/~cs3520/)

------
tobbe2064
Took this course when I started moving towards software development and I
thought it was great. It has a higher academic level then most introductory
courses and its been great for developing intuition about the craft

------
appleflaxen
How much is it? (It seems like there is no way to see without creating an
account - yuck)

~~~
nikofeyn
it’s free. you can pay for each part to get a certificate or just take it for
free.

------
davidivadavid
As a (serious) hobbyist, I thought that class was fantastic.

